# Wir gedenken Jana Thiel



## bayer (11 Juli 2016)

Die ZDF-Sportreporterin Jana Thiel ist mit 44 Jahren verstorben. Auch in unserem Forum war Sie ein gern gesehener Gast. Wir trauern um Sie!


----------



## dörty (11 Juli 2016)

†
Sie war eine symphatische und kompetente Moderatorin.
Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## Padderson (11 Juli 2016)

ich war geschockt, als ich davon erfahren habe.


----------



## vivodus (11 Juli 2016)

Was für ein schmerzlicher Verlust. Unfassbar.


----------



## DerMaxel (12 Juli 2016)

Scheiss Krebs. Sie wird uns fehlen.


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2016)

Ich mochte sie sehr, mit ihrer charmanten Art, hatte sie viel Freunde. R.I.P.


----------



## congo64 (13 Juli 2016)

Was für ein Mist... R.I.P. Jana, der Wintersport verliert eine kompetente Moderatorin und Beileid der Familie.


----------

